# 2 good prospects



## Jaren (Apr 17, 2012)

I am moving and have 2 horned wethers that I need to sell. The first, Furry, is 18 months old and an Alpine. The second, King, is 1/2 alpine, 1/4 boer, 1/4 saanen, and is 2 yrs old. Both are very friendly and have been around my three kids a lot. Both have been hiking and had empty packs on for overnight trips.

They are located in Cedar City, UT. $150 each or $250 for the pair.

I also have 3 pack saddles from Northwest Packgoats. They are the good wooden ones with the pocket pads, mountain straps, and panniers. I will sell each set for $150 each. 

You can call me with any questions. Jaren 435-53one-six2seven0.


----------



## Mr.Blacktail (Jan 20, 2013)

HI i live in washington state and im looking for a couple packers, would you happen to be moving close to washington???


----------



## Jaren (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your interest but I have sold the goats and all my gear.


----------

